# Live aircraft combat footage, and pictures



## 102first_hussars (Dec 5, 2005)

here you go

http://www.danshistory.com/f15-u.avi

http://www.danshistory.com/agm130_1.avi

http://www.danshistory.com/a10strafe.avi


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 5, 2005)

heres some more

http://www.danshistory.com/vietnam.avi

http://www.danshistory.com/x1.avi

http://www.danshistory.com/x2.avi

http://www.danshistory.com/x15.avi


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Some nice videos there Hussars.


----------

